# Open subacromial decompression



## Linda McMann (Jun 12, 2014)

Does anyone know how I can code an open subacromial decompression? CPT  code 29826 is for one done arthroscopically and  I don't find anything else. This was done with a rotator cuff repair of chronic injury [23412]. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bburgess (Jun 12, 2014)

23130 is for open acromioplasty


----------



## Linda McMann (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you!! That code looks good!!


----------

